# Which Fluorescent is good for planted tank?



## stanleychin (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi,

Which Fluorescent is good for planted tank?
1, Hagen Aqua~Glo Fluorescent
2, Hagen Sun~Glo Fluorescent 
3, Hagen Flora~Glo Fluorescent 
4, Hagen Power~Glo Fluorescent 
5, Hagen Life~Glo Fluorescent 

Now i've got a Hagen Power Glo Fluorescent in the tank.

Thanks


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

stanleychin said:


> Now i've got a Hagen Power Glo Fluorescent in the tank.


Have you experienced any major algae problems with this bulb? I did... The dang thing is has a K-rating of 18,000! It's mainly for saltwater set-ups, I believe. I'm not too keen on any of the Hagen bulbs. Have you considered the GE 9325K ones? Never tried them myself, but I've heard only good things about them. Also, All-Glass has a new line of 8000K replacement bulbs, which seem to put out good color and give good results. If these are too pricey, maybe ZooMed's Flora-Sun bulbs would be good. I've heard good things about that one, too.

Oops - I almost forgot... Of the ones you listed, I know I've read something good about Life-Glo. Go with that one if you're limited to the bulbs you listed. From my own experience, DON'T get a Power-Glo [again].

-Naomi


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

imo all of the above bulbs are good for the planted tank even the 18000K
i had good results with power glo and life glo in my planted tank in the era of T8 - now using simple t5's - cant compare any T8 to them! even the most expensive one-life glo. T5 is the new generation of aquarium bulbs .

the flora glo is a gro-lux bulb so i guess it would give nice colors and good growth too


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

i use coralife trichromatics. I like them alot, not too yellow, but full spectrum 6500k's. 
I have used GE's and FloraSun bulbs and i did not like either one. Way too red/pink for my taste.


----------

